# New to the Page/ My band and website



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all......

Just thought I'd share my band's website with you. rockitscience.ca
We play classic rock. With our signature being we have a B3 player and so we move towards that end of the scale. Wich make us a little out of the ordinary in our approach. No Mony, Mony or Mustang Sally or Brown Eyed girl here. But, we do have a loyal following and i have seen people seen stop and sit down when we launch into something like "Blinded by the Light". We are currently writing material for our second CD and are moving in a more original direction.
Anyway, have a listen to the clips posted. There is also a gear thread on the forum we have.
thanks,
Pete


----------

